# Women & Fitness



## Butterfly1014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok I am new here, about a month, and going through some rough times right now but I have not let it deter me from getting back into shape. Then I come across the thread The Fat Epidemic which can be taken so many ways. I know that I have work to do and I am doing it, will I ever be a size zero no and I can accept that.
Since my children were little taugh them that fruits and vegetables are really important, they have tried all of them at one point or another. That exercise or sports are good for you.
But I suffered from PPD after my 4 yrs was born Then I was diagnosed with Fibromylagia. The depression brought up my PTSD and anxiety from CSA. I let myself go, gained weight. I have since dealt with the trauma and am back on for over a year and still in therapy. My H though has demons that he isn't dealing with and moved out a month ago. 
Besides the point, I thought this thread could be where we could post success stories of weight loss, how you did it? I am doing it everyday by walking 2 miles and eating pretty clean and cut out breads, they seem to be my downfall. So far this year I am down 72 lbs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Butterfly1014 said:


> I am doing it everyday by walking 2 miles and eating pretty clean and cut out breads, they seem to be my downfall. So far this year I am down 72 lbs.


Wow Butterfly!!!! Good for you!!!!

How many months have you doing this?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Butterfly1014 said:


> Ok I am new here, about a month, and going through some rough times right now but I have not let it deter me from getting back into shape. Then I come across the thread The Fat Epidemic which can be taken so many ways. I know that I have work to do and I am doing it, will I ever be a size zero no and I can accept that.
> Since my children were little taugh them that fruits and vegetables are really important, they have tried all of them at one point or another. That exercise or sports are good for you.
> But I suffered from PPD after my 4 yrs was born Then I was diagnosed with Fibromylagia. The depression brought up my PTSD and anxiety from CSA. I let myself go, gained weight. I have since dealt with the trauma and am back on for over a year and still in therapy. My H though has demons that he isn't dealing with and moved out a month ago.
> Besides the point, I thought this thread could be where we could post success stories of weight loss, how you did it? I am doing it everyday by walking 2 miles and eating pretty clean and cut out breads, they seem to be my downfall. So far this year I am down 72 lbs.


Wow, 72 lbs--that's awesome! 

I'm glad to hear you made the decision to take care of yourself. So many people let that be a low priority in their lives--especially below taking care of others. 

Eating clean and walking is probably one the best ways to start, in my opinion. If you find you hit a plateau, or if you are interested in increasing you level of fitness, I would say adding in some body weight exercises (squats, push ups, etc) would be great next step. As for your diet, cutting out bread sounds like a great idea. How about picking another processed for to give the boot to next? Boxed cereal, crackers, pasta--lots o' choices!


----------



## Butterfly1014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ele- I have been at it since the beginning of the year. Starting out only being able to go only 10 min on the treadmill every other day to going every day. If it's raining I use the treadmill, but I prefer to be outside and bring the kids so they get exercise too and the stress in the house it's good for all of us. 

Gettingit- I joined a yoga class. Kinda nervous about it but it is a first step and I do think that it's time to add some weights to my workout. I used to be all about getting healthy and staying healthy and it's weird that my marriage is on the rocks and I don't know where it's going but I am focusing on getting healthy. Is this weird?


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Excellent work on your loss of 72 lbs! That is awesome!

I sank into a deep depression after my miscarriage, and gained 15 lbs (which is a lot for my frame). I finally saw a picture of myself and was amazed at how different I looked from how I used to. So, I downloaded the My Fitness Pal app onto my smartphone, and used it to keep strict tabs on the amount of calories I was eating. That was the first step. I cut out unclean foods, ate only nutritionally dense healthful foods, collected several delicious healthy recipes, and accounted for everything that went into my mouth. I also exercised about 30-60 minutes per day, depending on how much time I had. Another thing that made the difference--I did not eat back all of my exercise calories. Unless we are professional athletes, we do not need to do not need to eat back exercise calories. 

Again, congratulations. Losing that weight will help you in so many ways--you are not only physically healthier, but I bet mentally and emotionally healthier and happier as well.


----------



## Miss_Conduct (Jul 12, 2014)

I had PPD too after both of mine but didn't really realize what was happening the first time. If you think depression is holding you back don't be afraid to go on medication for it. It helped me tremendously.

If you've lost 72 you are obviously doing something right! Just keep in mind that weight loss is more about calorie control than exercise. Exercise certainly helps, but not as much as you might think. I run 3.5 miles 4-6 times a week. You'd think that I could splurge a little with that much running, right? Nope. At my weight each run is only burning about 350 to 400 calories.

For me the keys were portion control and no eating between meals. Congrats on your success so far and keep up the good work.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Butterfly1014 said:


> Gettingit- I joined a yoga class. Kinda nervous about it but it is a first step and I do think that it's time to add some weights to my workout. I used to be all about getting healthy and staying healthy and it's weird that my marriage is on the rocks and I don't know where it's going but I am focusing on getting healthy. Is this weird?


Oh, yoga! Awesome idea--especially given that you're struggling in your marriage. Good for your mind AND your body. 

No, I don't think it's weird that you turned to your health when your marriage feels out of control. I did the exact same thing--I wanted to find something that was solely within *my* power to do to make me happy when I was struggling with my marriage. I think I was just sick of always feeling helpless. This will make your stronger in ways other than just physically. You DO have power over your health and wellness, even if your are in a rough spot in some other aspects of your life.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Butterfly, I bet you look and feel awesome. Well done on your efforts, I'm really glad they're paying off and then some!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Well done, chick. 

Do you find it helps keep your stress levels more in check and manageable? Keep at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Butterfly1014 said:


> Ok I am new here, about a month, and going through some rough times right now but I have not let it deter me from getting back into shape. Then I come across the thread The Fat Epidemic which can be taken so many ways. I know that I have work to do and I am doing it, will I ever be a size zero no and I can accept that.
> Since my children were little taugh them that fruits and vegetables are really important, they have tried all of them at one point or another. That exercise or sports are good for you.
> But I suffered from PPD after my 4 yrs was born Then I was diagnosed with Fibromylagia. The depression brought up my PTSD and anxiety from CSA. I let myself go, gained weight. I have since dealt with the trauma and am back on for over a year and still in therapy. My H though has demons that he isn't dealing with and moved out a month ago.
> Besides the point, I thought this thread could be where we could post success stories of weight loss, how you did it? I am doing it everyday by walking 2 miles and eating pretty clean and cut out breads, they seem to be my downfall. So far this year I am down 72 lbs.


I am impressed by your story.
Seems that you are on the right track and staying on it.

A few words of caution and encouragement;

1) There will always be women who try to dissuade you. Don't ever listen to them , misery likes company .

2) There will always be challenges in your life . Life is about overcoming challenges.

3) Do not make the mistake most women make by comparing themselves to others and trying to get skinny. Instead , try to get fit and stay fit.

4)Real beauty lies in strength , and strength , achieving your goals and overcoming obstacles , brings real confidence. Confidence is sexy and attractive in any gender.

5) Beauty in Strength. <-----[ click on the link! ]

6)Above all , have fun. Always!


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

OP,

It does not matter how small it is what you do to enhance yourself, if you succeed in making it a habit you will transform yourself. Because it will grow on you and propel you in the right direction.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

So a little copy/paste from the Fat Epidemic - 

Although I lost weight tracking my caloric intake via My Fitness Pal, it REALLY started dropping when I started wearing the Body Media armband. I always wondered how accurate the estimated calorie burn on the machines at the gym were or when you put 30 minutes of mowing or house work... probably is, those figures people often assume are on top of their basic caloric needs - it's not - that number includes the BMR. I was looking for a heart rate monitor when I found it - it's 95% accurate estimating the calories you burn and the more you wear it, the more accurate it is. I wear it 24/7 except when in the shower or once a week fork 3-4 hours when charging it.

Since wearing it and linking it to My Fitness Pal, my weight loss doubled that month. I have learned that I only use about 2000 calories in an average day without exercise. So to loose one pound a week I have to consume 1500. Of course exercise adds some additional calories one can expend but 30 of strength and 30 of cardio really only burns about 300 additional calories.

And then there's the thought that after you work out your body burns more calories afterward. Well, I've been tracking that and it IS true - but not to the extent one thinks. My average calorie burn while at rest (sitting/sleeping/desk job) is 1.04/minute. Up from 1.02/minute. So yes, I burn more now that I'm working out but it's not enough to allow me to eat a burger for lunch every day.

And those 300 calories on the elliptical - I burn those in 30 minutes at an average speed of 5mph. At 6mph I only burn 320. (at 4mph 293) So one would think running burns a LOT more calories than a fast walk - not so much. I was amazed. (And a little disappointed! LOL) 

As to how I did it - first off I have always tried to go to the gym and stay active but was only going once or twice week and not really watching my food much. I had my gall bladder removed last fall so stopped exercising and then the holidays - well, 10 more pounds and my BP was borderline high for the first time in my life. I knew I needed to do something and went to see the doctor.

The first month I focused on diet. I did cut waaaaay back - maybe too much. But I got my portions and appetite under control. Previously exercise made me RAVENEOUS and I knew going all gung ho with calorie restrictions plus exercise would backfire. A month later I added in cardio. A month after that I added in weight training. Then I was wondering how much I was really burning - I'd put in 30 minutes of elliptical into My Fitness Pal and it told me I had burned 450 calories but the machine only said 300 - who was right? I googled and got different numbers from everywhere. So instead of trying to calculate it with my heart rate, that' when I added the Body Media and it was SOOO helpful. I sync it with the app on my phone via blue tooth and because it's linked to My Fitness Pal, it imports what I've consumed, shows what I've burned and whether I currently have a deficit or an excess. It really keeps me on track! 

Obviously you have to be honest with what you eat. I measured things I wasn't sure I was estimating correctly until I got the hang of it. I put in recipes when I made things for dinner and now they are in my database so the more I do it, the easier and less time it takes.

Down 45 pounds and can now do 3 miles in 30 minutes - I could only go 6mph for 7 minutes when I started in April.  And my blood pressure is down solidly in the normal range.  Not to mention I have a fabulous support group here.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

And no, I don't work for Body Media but I DO LOVE THSI THING! 

Here is a screen shot of the app's dashboard and a full day example:



Then you turn your phone sideways to see more detail - here is the detail of my day's caloric burn in bar-chart style - you can see the calorie expenditure up and down as I get up from my desk, etc., and when I did my weight lifting before cardio it goes up to 4 cal/minute... and when I had it off during my shower/getting ready in the morning and how little I burn just sleeping.




That is why the more you wear it, the more accurate it is because it 'fills in' the calories burned when you have it off based on your history. So you can see the calorie expenditure is still calculated for the time I didn't wear it. 

My nutrition is imported - I can make sure I'm getting enough protein to build muscle, and that my sodium intake isn't too high. I get more nutrients than this but it IS dependent upon what people enter into MFP and we don't always take the time to enter the whole nutrition panel. Still a good general guide on the macros.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EW, I've been looking a the Body Media products, but haven't decided on one yet. The different models are a little intimidating to choose between since it's not super-clear what functions are actually useful. If you don't mind, can you tell me which model you have? Would you recommend that model, or do you regret that you didn't opt for another one?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Rowan said:


> EW, I've been looking a the Body Media products, but haven't decided on one yet. The different models are a little intimidating to choose between since it's not super-clear what functions are actually useful. If you don't mind, can you tell me which model you have? Would you recommend that model, or do you regret that you didn't opt for another one?


There are really only two - Body Media and Body Media Link. I purchased the later. The Link has bluetooth technology - I press a button, sync it with my iPhone (or any smart phone has an app it can interface with) the switch over to the BM app and suddenly the dashboard updates. Then I tap "upload" and all of the information is sent to the BM website to my profile. That is where the secondary graphs are created - they won't update until all of the data uploads to BM.

The regular Body Media has no bluetooth. You have to take it off, pop it out of the armband and connect it to your computer, log into BM website and upload the data before you can see any information.

Both require a subscription but I think it's well worth it over FitBit and other less accurate information. It's only $6.95/month. I got a year free and a 25% discount through my health insurance. I also bought an extra band because it IS up on the upper arm near the armpit and I like to be able to wash the band (I wash by hand) and swap them out.

I like the Link because if I want to have an after dinner drink or I want to have chocolate milk, etc. I can hit a button, check my phone and see if I have enough of a caloric deficiency to indulge. Or if I go out to dinner I can input what I'm having and know to skip the breadstick or not. Seeing that "calorie deficiency" every day keeps me motivated. Also since I now know what my average BMR is, I can see where I am at 8pm, know that I have 4 more hours in the day, I know I average a little over 1 cal/min while at rest - I can mentally figure I'll use another 4(hours)x60(calories/hour)=240 more before midnight.

But if you're near a computer all day or you are fine with uploading once a day, or at least don't mind that you won't have constant access to data, you don't need the Link version.

For cyclists and runners who like devices that track their distance, this doesn't do that. It tracks exertion and therefore is great with calorie burn and since I'm mostly focused on calories in/calories out, I prefer this.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome Butterfly!!! Your post is very inspiring. I'm on my last 25lb and keep plateauing in the same 5lb weight range. Hoping that upping my cardio and cutting back on the suds might help.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Since March I have lost 20 lbs but due to depression and stress over our marital issues. I have contined to work out and hired a personal trainer. Looking hot is the best revenge.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> Since March I have lost 20 lbs but due to depression and stress over our marital issues. I have contined to work out and hired a personal trainer. Looking hot is the best revenge.


Yea gurl! So true. My ex basically told me I wasn't attractive so I gotta admit it feels good when a hot twenty something checks me out.

Also his new chick looks like a grumpy Viking. So that helps.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

We are still married but my self-esteem is at its lowest. He gets jealous if he thinks I'm out doing something or somebody is looking at me. He asked me why I'm getting ready all the time.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> There are really only two - Body Media and Body Media Link. I purchased the later......


Thank you! That's the kind of information I needed. If you look at their website, it can be a little tricky to tell which one you actually want. I think there are 3 on there now - Core, Advantage and Link. But it sounds like the Link is the one I would be happiest with.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Thank you! That's the kind of information I needed. If you look at their website, it can be a little tricky to tell which one you actually want. I think there are 3 on there now - Core, Advantage and Link. But it sounds like the Link is the one I would be happiest with.


Ah - didn't know they added a third. I think the Link is the easiest to stay on track with since I can check in any time.


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

So happy for you, OP! That is fantastic.

If you want to burn more calories throughout the day, you have to strength train. Building muscle burns calories, hence why men have an easier time generally losing weight than women.

It probably won't show up on the scale, but you will notice your clothes changing and everyday activities get easier and make you less tired. This is what I did before I started running marathons. I was much less tired after training because I built up my muscles.

I don't do that anymore. I need to start again. You have motivated me to try.


----------



## IcePrincess28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Butterfly1014 said:


> I am doing it everyday by walking 2 miles and eating pretty clean and cut out breads, they seem to be my downfall. So far this year I am down 72 lbs.



Good for you! That is quite impressive


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have lost 8 lbs since January (with an overall goal of about 40), which doesn't sound like much but my goal is to not gain the weight back when I'm done. That means changing my eating habits altogether and not forcing myself to do too much too soon, which has always backfired in the past. 

I use SparkPeople to track my calories and try to stay under 1500 per day. I also plan my menus and shop one week at a time, and plan my meals so that I have protein and vegetables and / or fruits at each meal (three meals and one afternoon snack). I plan dinners especially to just be meat and veggies, no carbs and allow myself a little bit of chocolate every day.  

I work out three to four times a week, usually running outside or on the treadmill. I did a 5K this summer. I try to change it up with fitness classes. I want to add strength training but haven't quite figured out how to go about it. I'm contemplating getting a personal training session at the gym but don't have a particular goal in mind other than overall better tone.


----------

